# Brand new Windows 8 PC slow / totally unresponsive



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not totally sure if this is the right bit of the forum to post this issue, but I'm fairly sure the issue is with the software rather than the hardware...

I bought a new Lenovo G50-30 laptop for my partner, running a Windows 8.1 operating system. I did some very basic stuff to get it set up,going through the configuration process that the new operating system seems to now run you through as standard on start-up, getting rid of the Superfish programme right away, booting off the free trial virus software and installing AVG, and installing Google Chrome. Then I gave her the laptop, and it worked fine... For about a day.

Then Chrome stopped working altogether, Explorer worked a bit but very slowly and only loading certain sites, and everything else is on a massive go-slow. Some programmes don't respond at all, some are incredibly slow - like a DVD won't even load properly.

I think the problem might be, as with most new laptops, that it's so pre-loaded with rubbish and stuff Microsoft or Lenovo want to sell you that all the pop ups and background programmes are putting a massive drag on it. Although I'm not sure if that would cause Chrome to break.

Is this common issue with new laptops? Are there any scans I can run to find out what's causing this unresponsiveness? And is there anything I can do to make it a normal, functioning laptop?

Any help is massively appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it could be normal and may only last a couple of days. It could be updating the software and that may take a few days depending how often the computer is left on and how out of date it is. Also the search could be indexing and again that could take a few days depending how long the computer is left on. you can pause the search and do the updates manually if you want to get it over with quick to see if it helps. 

to pause the index
1. Open Indexing Options by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type indexing options, and then click Indexing Options.

2. Click Pause. Administrator permission required If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. (The index must be running in order for the Pause button to be available.)

Also you can go to your control panel and manually update Windows to get it done quicker. 

Finally, did you remove the bloatware that came with the computer?


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll give the indexing and updating a go. Can you recommended any good programmes to remove bloatware?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

mrbaggins said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll give the indexing and updating a go. Can you recommended any good programmes to remove bloatware?


the only one I know about is from the following. never used it so I cannot tell how good it is. Normally I do it manually. 

Decrap - Windows PC De-crapifier, remove bloatware with ease!


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks very much. I did wonder about removing it manually, but I was worried about deleting something important. I remember once deleting something I thought was rubbish and it turned out to be a driver that you needed to play DVDs. Is there a general rule for what you can and can't get rid of, like something in the file extension?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

mrbaggins said:


> Thanks very much. I did wonder about removing it manually, but I was worried about deleting something important. I remember once deleting something I thought was rubbish and it turned out to be a driver that you needed to play DVDs. Is there a general rule for what you can and can't get rid of, like something in the file extension?



You have to know what you are uninstalling to do it manually. you will have sound, video, and other utilities that are required. What I normally uninstall is anything that is trialware, games that you must go online to play, all antiviruses, software from the computer manufacturer, and any tutorials. If you don't know what something is, you can google it or post here and someone will help.


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks very much. I'll look at the indexing, updates and bloatware tomorrow then report back.


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Did all that, and seemed to be working ok. Been away for a few days so haven't had time to test it properly, but fingers crossed it's sorted now. Just bought one for myself too, so now to give that the same treatment. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

My partner's computer now seems to be fine. I'm now working on mine, which is the same model, and have run into an issue installing AVG. It gets through most of the installation process then seems to hit a block. Does anyone know what it could be preventing it installing? I saved the error logs if they're any use.

Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you installed Avg Antivirus, did you uninstall the trial version Antivirus on there first? If not that is the problem.
I would also ask you to list what is running in startup by telling us what is checked here:"Run, msconfig, Ok, startup" it will then tell you you have to go to Task Manager under startup and then list what is checked there.


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Rich. Hadn't uninstalled the free version of McAfee. That must have been it cause I've uninstalled it now and it's fine. Seem to be all up and running now. Thanks for your help!


----------

